# Start Egg share in Dec bit lonely xx



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies well just got my pills and nasal spray so im due to start pill in a week and even thou i have had IVF i feel nervous again.  Never done egg share so im abit worried its all going to become too much, i so hope this works as i dont think i can stand the pain any longer.  Im currently having IVF at the Lister hospital in London and cant believe how long its taken to have blood tests and fill forms and now finally starting it seems like a life time i have been waitin.  Most of my FF Friends have got Preg and im so happy for them just feel like im startin this cycle on my own really as before we was all in the same situation and now bless them there going to become mummies, i feel like i have been left on the shelf(hope i dont sound horrible)
Would be great to talk and get some advice, so if anyone out there would like a chat that would be great.

love shyexxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

just to let you know, you aint alone in this one hun, ive been waiting more than 2 months and still waiting now for my first appointment! i aint even had my bloods done yet (only fsh/lh) it does seem that so many girls have started and finished before weve even left the starting line.
but the way i look at it is when i start my tx there will be a whole lotta ladies that can talk me through mine because they've already done it.
i wish i could be more help  

love maz xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

hi thanks for replying, i am lucky really as i only waited 2 weeks for 1st appt so im due to start treatment in Dec so not long but its taken since october to get to this stage but i suppose i am lucky if u have waited 2 months for a appt.  Dont worry it will come around quick and your be like me all nervous ha.

Good luck with your treatment loads of love shye xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shye

Honey i know just how u feel sweetie

You are not alone babe

Why not come and join the egg share chit chat thread

Theres ladies there at all different stages of treatment am sure u will soon find a buddy there

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.0

I have left a link above for the thread

wishing u lots of  for ur cycle

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya Shye, dont worry hun you arent alone, there are a lot girls on here who can help you, the lister thread is a good one too as there a 2 girls on there doing it now.

Good luck hun and looking forward to chatting to you. 
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Shye

You aren't alone hun.. I'm due to start my d/****** on 12th December so you'll have me as a little buddy! 

Axxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well i got a phone call this morn from my doc and hes actualy got around to doing my referal letter!!!!!yhay!!!!its only taken him since the end of july!!!!!       .so it looks like we might be on our way at long last.BUT  still cant have the rest of the bloods done at lister untill theyve recieved the letter from doc and my day 2 bloods so they said phone them next tuesday.i had been really laid back the last few months now ive got a determination in me to do this and to start saving properly rather then spending money on crap i dont need.baby comes first over me.no more money to spend nilly willy.this money has to be saved.im going to be a part scroge over christmas as im going to save all the money.yes il get presents but no expensive ones.
anyway good luck

hayley


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

hi hayley i know u feel as i waited ages to get ref letter from gp i just phoned them everyday till they got sick of me. 
I have been sent my drugs at last but u do need to keep on at them or it will take forever i start in December so hoping to be on my 2ww in january.  That dreaded 2ww again and im not lookin forward as it drove me crazy, this time i wont be doing a diary like last time as i think that made me more aware of wat was happening and thats not good for me.
I pray it happens 2nd time around for us so if anyone is listening pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee make it happennnnnnnnn. 

Best of luck and keep nagging xxxxxxxxx

shye xxxxxxxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks to all your replys xxxxxxxxxxx feel free to PM me as its nice to chat that goes for everyone x
shye


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I got my drugs yesterday too Shye.. It's exciting but a bit scarey too isn't it?  (Especially as it's my first cycle) I was sat looking at this big box of stuff thinking - bl**dy hell I'm actually gonna get on with this!!

Daft I know as I've been waiting 18months! 

Amanda xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Dont worry your be fine its not as daunting as it looks the only thing i hated was the 2ww as it sends u mad ha. Good luck hunny feel free to PM me xxxxxxxxx

shye


----------

